# My medication experience



## Idiot (Aug 17, 2004)

I just thought it would be helpful to share what i have taken and how it has affected me. I have symptoms of depersonalization, which i strongly believe to be thc-induced. All ranged dosage items indicate ramping and settling on the maximum value. My formal diagnoses are (in order of doctor seen)


[*:1fuz1gnk]major depression
[*:1fuz1gnk]psychosis and depression
[*:1fuz1gnk]depression and dp/dr

Drugs/doses: Zyprexa 2.5-10mg, Zoloft 50mg
Duration: roughly 3 months
Effects: slept a lot, ate a lot, more depressed than usual... aside from the first two days i began to take the zoloft, during which i felt actual emotional changes which my intuition suggests to not have been placebo

Drugs/doses: Zoloft 50-200 mg
Duration: roughly 3 months
Effects: none to speak of

Drugs/doses: Zoloft 200mg + Abilify 5-10mg
Duration: 2 weeks
Effects: intolerable akathesia... dumbed thinking... awful

Drugs/doses: Wellbutrin 150mg
Duration: 4 months
Effects: regular jolt feelings over the entire duration (under normal and proper use), no positive effects felt to speak of

Drugs/doses: Prozac
Duration: 1.5 months
Effects: Again, possible effects were felt in the early days, but not later. although the duration was not very long


----------



## jen (Jun 20, 2005)

you seem to have a lot of experience with drugs and medication so... do you think it's possible to "respond" more strongly to a drug earlier in treatment rather than later? my psychiatrist has me convinced that it takes at least a couple weeks for a drug to really kick in and do its "work," and that all or most of the effects felt before this point are mostly placebo. what do you make of this?


----------

